

Just Because You’re Happy Doesn’t Mean You’re Not Burned Out - allenleein
https://hbr.org/2015/07/just-because-youre-happy-doesnt-mean-youre-not-burned-out

======
gexla
Next article: Just because my eyes are blue doesn't mean I'm a race car
driver.

------
dsabanin
Just because people say they are happy doesn't mean they actually are.

